# 120% rule on service panel



## bhad (Jun 5, 2015)

when installing solar on a 125amp meter panel, we are allowed 120% of the max panel rating which is 150 amps, (ie, one 2pole 100 amp & one 2pole 50amp circuit breaker)
that same rule applies to adding another subpanel, correct?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

bhad said:


> when installing solar on a 125amp meter panel, we are allowed 120% of the max panel rating which is 150 amps, (ie, one 2pole 100 amp & one 2pole 50amp circuit breaker)
> that same rule applies to adding another subpanel, correct?


120% of 150 amps is 180 amps...you tell us.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

bhad said:


> when installing solar on a 125amp meter panel, we are allowed 120% of the max panel rating which is 150 amps, (ie, one 2pole 100 amp & one 2pole 50amp circuit breaker)
> that same rule applies to adding another subpanel, correct?


Welcome to the forum:thumbup:

If you are not adding to the load then---Yes.


----------



## bhad (Jun 5, 2015)

sorry Riveter , guess I didn't make that too clear, I mean that 120% of 125 amps is equal to 150 amps, & yes it will be adding to the load as its going to have another sub-panel added to the meter panel along with the existing house panel so just wanted to make sure it was ok with NEC code


----------

